# Rocket Steaming



## bobbytoad

Hi can any one help me out - my Giotto Premium does a good job steaming milk for 1 cup pretty quickly but if i want to do 2/3 cups (350ml ish of milk) she struggles to get the job done and probably takes about 60+seconds. Boiler is set at 1.2 bar.

Am i expecting too much for the machine to do this kind of quantity of milk?

BTW does any one know where to get the little black 'O' rings from that sit between the steam tip and steam arm?


----------



## shrink

no your machine will be capable of blasting through tons of milk. Its likely that you have a tip on your steam arm that is restricting the flow and slowing things down. there are other tips available for the rocket machines that will help you unleash the power.


----------



## skenno

Yeh, you should be fine with large amounts of milk. I have the opposite problem - I can't steam small amounts very well because it's far too quick for me. If it is a steam tip issue and you want to get rid of that one let me know! Sounds like it might work for me!

I haven't seen the O rings for sale anywhere, might be worth asking Bellabarista if they can get hold of one for you.


----------



## bobbytoad

Thanks! Will have to re-vist my steaming maybe my technique.

If its not poor technique what could be causing low/poor steaming performance?


----------



## 4085

How many holes does your steam tip have? Screw the end off and double check that milk has not sucked back up the pipe and is restricting output


----------



## glevum

I would have thought it would rip thru milk of that amount. On my Bezzera i can do 1litre no problems at all with a 2 tip. Not sure the specs of your Giotto but must be like mine which is a 2l boiler 1450watts. Must be your tip or old milk/scale in pipe perhaps


----------



## bobbytoad

Using standard 2 hole tip it was shipped with. Will try a 3 hole this weekend and so some head scratching.

Steam wand has a rubber hose inside (assume to make the wand cool to touch) does narrow the girth of the steam tube by quite a bit...

Do I shove a pipe cleaner up there to check for crud build up?


----------



## Glenn

Have you considered removing the tube so that although your steam arm becomes a 'burn' steam arm you will have greater steaming power?


----------



## Shady

If you open the steam wand for 10 to 20 seconds them closer it - how quickly does the steam pressure return to its normal level?

On my rocket this takes 5 seconds give or take a couple of seconds. If it takes longer then I would possibly suspect your heating element.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------

